# Working Synaptics Touchpad Xorg 7.5 Files



## richs-lxh (May 12, 2010)

I will post these as a rough guide to any new users who lost their touchpad after the 7.5 xorg upgrade. I went through a whole day of trial and error, mixing and matching various posts from the forums.

Maybe these files will save you some time 

This is on an Acer Aspire 3000 with a Spanish keyboard and the Sis graphics card. 

*/etc/rc.conf* (I needed hald in the end, but dbus clashed with moused)

```
ntpd_enable="YES"
ntpd_sync_on_start="YES"
keymap="spanish.iso"
# Auto-Enabled NICs from pc-sysinstall
ifconfig_sis0="DHCP"
hostname="freebsd"
moused_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
#dbus_enable="YES"
```

*/etc/X11/xorg.conf*(no longer needs AutoAddDevicesFalse like before)

```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
        # Option         "AutoAddDevicesFalse"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	#Load  "extmod"
	#Load  "record"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "glx"
	#Load  "dri"
	#Load  "dri2"
        Load  "synaptics"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
        Option      "XkbdRules"  "xorg"
        Option      "XkbdModel"  "pc105"
        Option      "XkbdLayout" "es"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
     	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "sis"
	VendorName  "Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]"
	BoardName   "661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     1
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     4
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     8
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     15
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     16
	EndSubSection
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```

/etc/sysctl.conf (For synaptics touchpad)

```
# Synaptics Touchpad
hw.psm.synaptics.vscroll_hor_area=0
hw.psm.synaptics.vscroll_ver_area=-600
hw.psm.synaptics.vscroll_min_delta=50
hw.psm.synaptics.vscroll_div_min=100
hw.psm.synaptics.vscroll_div_max=150

hw.psm.synaptics.min_pressure=20
hw.psm.synaptics.max_pressure=220
hw.psm.synaptics.max_width=10

hw.psm.synaptics.weight_current=3
hw.psm.synaptics.weight_previous=6
hw.psm.synaptics.weight_previous_na=20
hw.psm.synaptics.weight_len_squared=2000

hw.psm.synaptics.div_min=9
hw.psm.synaptics.div_max=17
hw.psm.synaptics.div_max_na=30
hw.psm.synaptics.div_len=100

hw.psm.synaptics.multiplicator=10000

hw.psm.synaptics.margin_top=200
hw.psm.synaptics.margin_right=200
hw.psm.synaptics.margin_bottom=200
hw.psm.synaptics.margin_left=200

hw.psm.synaptics.na_top=1783
hw.psm.synaptics.na_right=563
hw.psm.synaptics.na_bottom=1408
hw.psm.synaptics.na_left=1600

hw.psm.synaptics.window_min=4
hw.psm.synaptics.window_max=10

hw.psm.synaptics.taphold_timeout=125000
```

I hope that helps anybody who comes across a synaptics problem.


----------



## indulekha (May 20, 2010)

*Thanks!*

My touchpad didn't stop working on upgrading to 7.5, but I did find your sysctl settings tamed the cursor and made it far more usable.


----------



## matias (Dec 21, 2010)

Great summary. Thanks!


----------



## ctaranotte (Dec 21, 2010)

On my Thinkpad 410s running Freebsd 8.1-p2 and Xorg 7.5,

1) I installed x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics (Xorg synapticsdriver)

2) I disabled moused as it conflicts with the Xorg synaptic driver (*moused_enable="NO"*).

3) In my /etc/X11/xorg.conf, I added 

In Section "ServerLayout"

```
InputDevice "Synaptics_Touchpad" "AlwaysCore"
```

In Section "Module"

```
Load "synaptics"
```

And then a new Section "InputDevice"


```
Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier "Synaptics_Touchpad"
        Driver "Synaptics"
        Option "UseShm" "true"
        Option "SHMConfig" "on"
        Option "Protocol" "psm"
        Option "Device" "/dev/psm0"
        Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"
        Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
        Option "FingerLow" "26"
        Option "FingerHigh" "51"
        Option "FingerPress" "254"
        Option "HorizEdgeScroll" "1"
        Option "MinSpeed" "0.10"
        Option "MaxSpeed" "0.20"
        Option "RTCornerButton" "2"
        Option "RBCornerButton" "3"
        Option "TapButton2" "2"
        Option "TapButton3" "3"
EndSection
```

I am still working on it.

Feel free to play around with options "FingerHigh" and "FingerPress".


----------



## Zare (Dec 21, 2010)

Guys, there's a thanks button in every post (low right corner).
So if OP's post was helpful to you, don't be shy and hit it. It doesn't mean much but IMHO it's a nice gesture.


----------



## nix (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi guys,
Do you still have the actual clicking with buttons when you load synaptics driver, because when I am with synaptics the buttons do not work and when with standard mouse driver buttons work but no scrolling.
I Googled this only to find that gnome users have some option "Enable Clicking" which solves the issue, but not a hint in man pages how to do that manually, without gnome.


----------



## richs-lxh (Feb 14, 2011)

Mine was working fine, both the Pad and the Buttons. 

The only thing I can suggest is to recheck your xorg.conf and your rc.conf just in case you've missed anything.


----------



## nix (Feb 14, 2011)

I was trying to accomplish something like ctaranotte did, that is why i do not have moused enabled.
Which reminds me and leaves me wondering why you have synaptics module loaded in xorg.conf when you already use moused to recognize and govern the mouse.


----------



## ctaranotte (Feb 16, 2011)

nix said:
			
		

> I was trying to accomplish something like ctaranotte did, that is why i do not have moused enabled.



Check first if your laptop's touchpad is 100% supported.


----------



## pappy_mcfae (Jan 5, 2013)

I was wondering about the source of the settings in /etc/sysctl.conf in reference to the touchpad. I see this long list of settings, and I'd like to know if there is a site where they can be found.

I do have the touchpad working presently. I just wondered if I could tweak things even further. If there is a resource available where I can find anything about those settings, please let me know.

Cheers,
Pappy


----------

